# Miloš Forman 1932-2018



## Pugg

Miloš Forman died peacefully surrounded by his family.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miloš_Forman
We all know One Flew over the Cuckoo's Nest, Amadeus, Hair en The People vs. Larry Flynt.
Or at least one of them.
Rest in peace.


----------



## Jacck

Miloš Forman? Is it the guy who unjustly forever tainted the name of Salieri and created the cult of Mozart?


----------



## Pugg

Jacck said:


> Miloš Forman? Is it the guy who unjustly forever tainted the name of Salieri and created the cult of Mozart?


That's the one and only


----------



## Triplets

Jacck said:


> Miloš Forman? Is it the guy who unjustly forever tainted the name of Salieri and created the cult of Mozart?


I that was Rimsky Korsakof


----------



## Jacck

Triplets said:


> I that was Rimsky Korsakof


Korsakoff probably suffered from Korsakoff's syndrome. One of the symptoms is confabulation (making up of stuff to fill gaps in memory due to heavy alcoholism).


----------



## Jacck

Pugg said:


> We all know One Flew over the Cuckoo's Nest, Amadeus, Hair en The People vs. Larry Flynt.
> Or at least one of them.


I would add also Valmont, based on the same novel as "Dangerous Liaisons."


----------



## Pugg

Jacck said:


> I would add also Valmont, based on the same novel as "Dangerous Liaisons."


Great watching that one.


----------



## Guest

Wonderful director, fabulous film. Unforgettable and the best words ever written for a performance medium about music:


----------

